# Minnows by the pound



## Johnnyb7729 (May 4, 2015)

Last year there was a posting of a place in Columbus Ohio where you could but crappie minnows buy the lb. any one know where it is? Please and thanks


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Maybe fisherman's warehouse? I don't go there but that's what I remember.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Local bait shop gets theirs from St.Mary's.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

search for fish farms in NW Ohio, the going rate for fathead minnows is about 9$ per lb, a little cheaper if you buy over 20 lbs usually, PS a lb of minnows is a lot!! I stock 20 lbs every couple years in my pond for feeders.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes, Fisherman’s Warehouse Williams Rd. Columbus Ohio


----------



## fxs (Aug 31, 2007)

Where/Who in St Mary's ?


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

fxs said:


> Where/Who in St Mary's ?


No idea. Just asked one time.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

ress said:


> No idea. Just asked one time.


Ridgeville corners close to Archebold


----------

